# Burn DVDs?



## szsky (Mar 31, 2010)

Hi guys, sorry for the last post, seems I viloated the rules. 

OK, so my question is I have some movies storied on my hard drive, now I have to clear out some spaces. So basically my question is how to burn movies to DVD? I am not really sure what to do? What do I need to burn DVDs?

Thanks in advance, again.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

The only advice we will give is to delete your illegally downloaded movies. That will open 100% of the space they occupied on your HD.

Thread closed.


----------

